# Ceramic food serving set



## debodun (Jan 18, 2018)

I always get compliments on this set of serving dishes when I bring food to a social event. The photo doesn't do it justice. There is a large (12 inch diameter) plate and six smaller (7.5" plates). Unknown origin or age, but almost looks European to me although there are no identifying marks. My mother must have acquired them on one of her garage sale ramblings years ago.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 18, 2018)

Very pretty, Deb.   I have always had a "thing" for dishes and the vintage styles are so beautiful.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 18, 2018)

So beautiful. It looks hand painted. They would look so pretty grouped hanging on a wall.


----------



## Big Horn (Jan 18, 2018)

Very nice!  Here's some information on unmarked porcelain.  Check to see if it's porcelain by holding it up to a strong light.  Porcelain is translucent, but pottery is not.  The last link is a general site, but it has some excellent and concise information.  I have several guns made in Belgium and Germany with no markings.  Most of the Belgian are inexpensive, but some very fine German guns have no marks whatsoever to identify the maker.  The only way is to compare with known specimens.  Needless to say, this is not sure.

all goods imported into the U.S. have been required to have the country of origin on them since the late eighteen-nineties. In the early twenties the rule was expanded to require "Made in" before the name of the country.  As stated in a link, however, some porcelain had paper labels which were subsequently removed.

http://antique-appraise.com/index.php/unmarked-porcelain/

http://www.ebay.com/gds/UNMARKED-NI...KED-WARE-/10000000001374559/g.html?rmvSB=true

https://www.rubylane.com/porcelain-pottery?cat=Porcelain & Pottery:By Maker:Unmarked


----------

